# 450w psu



## omega44-xt (May 21, 2011)

I'm planning to purchase a 450W PSU for my PC. Following PSUs are available in my city :
- Intex 450 W @ Rs 650
- Mercury 450 W @ Rs 650
- Oddessy 450 W @ Rs 750
- Frontech 450 W @ Rs 680

Which one of the following is the best ?

Note: It is difficult to get any other brand PSU , so don't suggest a FSP, CM or zebronic PSU


----------



## joy.das.jd (May 21, 2011)

*Re: 450 w psu*

All the above PSU are not worth investment. Why not try the online stores.


----------



## mukherjee (May 21, 2011)

*Re: 450 w psu*



anupam_pb said:


> I'm planning to purchase a 450W PSU for my PC. Following PSUs are available in my city :
> - Intex 450 W @ Rs 650
> - Mercury 450 W @ Rs 650
> - Oddessy 450 W @ Rs 750
> ...



Neither.....They can kill ur system...
Please post ur config and budget so that we can advise better...

U can also visit *here* to calculate what power u need


----------



## omega44-xt (May 21, 2011)

*Re: 450 w psu*

My PC config is givn in my signature & my budget is around 700. Actually i thought that i would get a zebronic 450W PSU in my city.



mukherjee said:


> Neither.....They can kill ur system...
> Please post ur config and budget so that we can advise better...
> 
> U can also visit *here* to calculate what power u need



How will it kill my system ?

Also the link to calculator which mukherjee gave showed minimum requirement as 192W & recommended 250W but my PC works with a 160W PSU. So i've to change it


----------



## MegaMind (May 21, 2011)

*Re: 450 w psu*

A defective or bad-intentioned power supply can lock the PC, can result in hard disk bad sectors, can result blue screen of death errors and random resets and freezings, added to many other problems. There have been cases that spikes have fried southbridge, northbridge and even onboard graphic and sound chips. Hard drive and ram are usually the first victims. People eventually spend 1000-5000 (depending on their system) to get it working. But in reality it works barely but its a damaged wreck. Prevention is better than cure, dont you think?

Source


----------



## coderunknown (May 21, 2011)

*Re: 450 w psu*

give a thorough read: Don't Be Surprised When Your Cheap PSU Blows Up


----------



## mitraark (May 21, 2011)

*Re: 450 w psu*

I bought a Frontech 500W PSU for Rs.400  Rs 680 is overpriced.

Buy the Zebronics PSU , it is the best of the lot.


----------



## doomgiver (May 21, 2011)

*Re: 450 w psu*



anupam_pb said:


> I'm planning to purchase a 450W PSU for my PC. Following PSUs are available in my city :
> - Intex 450 W @ Rs 650
> - Mercury 450 W @ Rs 650
> - Oddessy 450 W @ Rs 750
> ...



i bet all these are just 200-300w psu's given a 450w sticker.
wont last anytime too long


----------



## omega44-xt (May 21, 2011)

*Re: 450 w psu*



mitraark said:


> I bought a Frontech 500W PSU for Rs.400  Rs 680 is overpriced.
> 
> Buy the Zebronics PSU , it is the best of the lot.



Seeing the geographical location of Port Blair, everything is overpriced here. I bought my 5670 @ 6800 when net prices were just 6000 !!!


----------



## mukherjee (May 21, 2011)

*Re: 450 w psu*



Sam said:


> give a thorough read: Don't Be Surprised When Your Cheap PSU Blows Up



+1....
@OP
I'm sorry I didn't know ur budget....however if u value ur components...its best to increase the budget and buy a decent psu....it will be helping in the long run...


----------



## happy17292 (May 22, 2011)

*Re: 450 w psu*

dont buy odyssey PSU. i bought one and replaced it in 2 weeks. it was giving 14A on +12V rail and can only handle GPUs like 9400GT , HD4350, GT210


----------



## asingh (May 22, 2011)

*Re: 450 w psu*



anupam_pb said:


> Seeing the geographical location of Port Blair, everything is overpriced here. I bought my 5670 @ 6800 when net prices were just 6000 !!!



Better to pay a bit extra for a good PSU, then have a bad one take all down with it.


----------



## CA50 (May 22, 2011)

*Re: 450 w psu*

mate get a good PSU, you have a pretty good system, be on the safe side. What if the new PSU blows and takes some of your hardware


----------



## omega44-xt (May 22, 2011)

*Re: 450 w psu*

How about a zebronic 450W ? I'll try to get it from chennai


----------



## mukherjee (May 22, 2011)

*Re: 450 w psu*



anupam_pb said:


> How about a zebronic 450W ? I'll try to get it from chennai



Well...not sure about it...


----------



## asingh (May 22, 2011)

*Re: 450 w psu*



anupam_pb said:


> How about a zebronic 450W ? I'll try to get it from chennai



Nopes......


----------



## doomgiver (May 22, 2011)

*Re: 450 w psu*

zebronics is a joke. dont you want to protect your computer??? dont you invest in a lock to protect your home?


----------



## omega44-xt (May 22, 2011)

*Re: 450 w psu*

OK tell me the cheapest good PSU ?
Note: I've a UPS too with surge protection


----------



## coderunknown (May 22, 2011)

*Re: 450 w psu*

for your PC, FSP Saga II 350W @ 1.5k (+ carry charge).


----------



## doomgiver (May 23, 2011)

*Re: 450 w psu*



anupam_pb said:


> OK tell me the cheapest good PSU ?
> Note: I've a UPS too with surge protection



the ups will only protect from surges from the mains. what if your pc needs ~400 watts for some seconds(like during games, when there is a lot of load), the el cheapo psu will just shut down or maybe even damage itself, becuase it is not rated for that kind of performance.

Cooler Master eXtreme Power Plus 400 W Power Supply Review | Hardware Secrets
compare to this :
Corsair VX450W Power Supply Review | Hardware Secrets


----------



## omega44-xt (May 23, 2011)

*Re: 450 w psu*

How about Zebronics 450W @ 600 ?

Will the surge protction in my UPS not protect my PSU & PC ?


----------



## doomgiver (May 23, 2011)

*Re: 450 w psu*



anupam_pb said:


> How about Zebronics 450W @ 600 ?
> 
> Will the surge protction in my UPS not protect my PSU & PC ?



take the zebronics and throw it off a high cliff.
that unit wont even provide more than 300W at its peak. guaranteed.

pick a good, reputed company. did you not read my links?
read and see what happens when you buy a cheap-ass psu.

ups will only protect against big surges. 
Anatomy of Switching Power Supplies | Hardware Secrets
read for better understanding. a good psu will also protect against and reduce  the ripple noise which is always present when you convert ac to dc.


----------



## omega44-xt (May 23, 2011)

*Re: 450 w psu*

What about FSP Saga II 400W & 500W ? What is its price in chennai ?


----------



## Tachyon1986 (May 23, 2011)

*Re: 450 w psu*

@anupam_pb

Rs.2400 at Deltapage in Chennai.

FSP SMPS SAGA II 500 - www.deltapage.com

This store is located in Richie Street , I've dealt with them before. The store is kinda hard to locate in that stupid maze , so it's best you buy online from them.

I personally recommend the Corsair VX450W , but it seems like it's too expensive for you.


----------



## doomgiver (May 23, 2011)

*Re: 450 w psu*

fsp saga2 400W will do fine for you.


----------



## Tachyon1986 (May 23, 2011)

*Re: 450 w psu*

Please for the love of God , do NOT take Zebronics especially if you've got any fancy graphics cards running. In my old PC, the GPU died after a power spike from the Zebronics PSU , barely 3 months after I bought the GPU.

Zebronics is a really poor brand , use it only on barebones systems. If you're planning to buy a gaming/multimedia PC , then toss it out the window.


----------



## omega44-xt (May 23, 2011)

*Re: 450 w psu*



Tachyon1986 said:


> @anupam_pb
> 
> Rs.2400 at Deltapage in Chennai.
> 
> ...



Is the PSU for a normal cabinet(i think its called micro ATX ) ? Looks like it is for a HTPC with fan located above


----------



## doomgiver (May 23, 2011)

*Re: 450 w psu*

naah, its for full atx and mini-atx(i think, not sure) cabby's.

the fan is at the BOTTOM, not top.
if the fan is on top, how will the fan create airflow, silly


----------



## omega44-xt (May 24, 2011)

^^
In a dell inspiron 560s (slim tower), the PSU is located at bottom & fan blows up from the PSU.
That is why i've a doubt !!


----------



## vickybat (May 24, 2011)

^^ Do you have a slim tower cabby? If not, then it will fit all psu's. Go for the saga 400 or 500 in case you plan to upgrade the gpu in future.Its wise to have some headroom for further upgradation.


----------



## doomgiver (May 24, 2011)

anupam_pb said:


> ^^
> In a dell inspiron 560s (slim tower), the PSU is located at bottom & fan blows up from the PSU.
> That is why i've a doubt !!



well, you can just flip it over and use it, no?? i mean there is no "up" and down in those things


----------



## omega44-xt (May 24, 2011)

I've a normal cabinet (i think its called microATX, pls tell me)

I dont think blowing hot air over processor & gpu a good thing ! Will it ovrheat my PC ? Should i install another fan abov processor on cabinet. There r 4 pins on cabinet with ventilation over processor. I'll post pics tomorrow


----------



## doomgiver (May 24, 2011)

no, these fans suck in air and then pass it over the hardware in the psu and then push it out. the hot air never touches the cpu


----------

